# Gibt es bei der Canon AE1 Program maueller Modus ?



## DrFloyd (24. Mai 2004)

Ich überlege mir eine Canon AE1 Programm zu kaufen. Wisst ihr ob ich die Automatik auch komplett abschalten kann ?
Ich habe vorher mit einer Pentax Spotmatic2 fotografiert, die ist manuell.
Ich habe gedacht ich gönne mir jetzt ein wenig mehr Luxus mit der AE1 Programm. Auf einen vollmanuellen Modus will ich trotzdem nicht verzichten.


----------



## DrFloyd (24. Mai 2004)

Oder was haltet ihr von der Canon A1 ?


----------



## Vitalis (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo DrFloyd, ich habe eine AE1 Program.
Natürlich mußt Du die Automatik nicht benutzen und kannst alles vollkommen manuell einstellen. 

Die A1 kenne ich leider nicht wirklich.

Gruß,
Vitalis

P.S.: Probier mal den "editieren"-Button hier im Forum aus. Damit kannst Du Deinen Beitrag ändern und mußt keinen neuen erstellen.


----------



## DrFloyd (24. Mai 2004)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort !

Das mit dem "editieren"-Button muss ich mir merken...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *ich habe eine AE1 Program*



Seit wann das? oO

... zum Thema: einfach die Drehscheibe auf ne passene Belichtungszeit drehen und nicht auf Program stellen. Und nach Belieben auch am Objektiv ne Blende auswählen oder auf *A* stehen lassen.


----------



## Vitalis (28. Mai 2004)

gou: Wie seit wann das?  Was hast Du denn gedacht, womit ich analog fotografiere? :suspekt:

Noch ein wenig blabla:
Wenn man die Belichtungszeit einstellt, dann wird die Blende durch den Belichtungsmesser vorgegeben und im Sucher angezeigt. Die sollte man dann auch nehmen, wenn man nicht falsch belichten will.  Sonst dreht man halt so an der Belichtungszeit rum, bis die gewünschte Blende erreicht wird.

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Mai 2004)

Ich wusste nicht, dass du analog fotografierst... ich dachte, du würdest alles mit deiner Fuji-Dingens machen.


----------

